# Festtagswetter



## leo1510

¿Cómo traducirías "Festtagswetter"?


----------



## Peterdg

Tiempo de los días festivos.


----------



## Alemanita

No sé si esta hermosa palabra alemana se puede traducir con tres palabras. Su significado obviamente es que el tiempo reinante en un día festivo es ideal, excelente, con sol, sin calor, con una pequeña brisa, con algunas nubes pero sin lluvias, o en el caso de Navidad: con nieve y sol pero sin nevadas y la temperatura fresca pero no helada y sin que se derrita la nieve ... en fin, se corresponde con el ambiente festivo que reina.


----------



## Maguia

Alemanita, ¡me has hecho sonreír con esa traducción / explicación tan hermosa!

Mi propuesta:
un tiempo para disfrutar de las fiestas / de los días festivos.


----------



## roirosal

leo1510 said:


> ¿Cómo traducirías "Festtagswetter"?


¿Podrías definirnos, decir que significa «Festtagswetter»?


----------



## Alemanita

roirosal said:


> ¿Podrías definirnos, decir que significa «Festtagswetter»?


Exactamente esto que he intentado de definir:


Alemanita said:


> Su significado obviamente es que el tiempo reinante en un día festivo es ideal, excelente, con sol, sin calor, con una pequeña brisa, con algunas nubes pero sin lluvias, o en el caso de Navidad: con nieve y sol pero sin nevadas y la temperatura fresca pero no helada y sin que se derrita la nieve ... en fin, se corresponde con el ambiente festivo que reina.


----------

